
How do you prioritize what to learn? - boniface316
I would really appreciate if any of you can give advice on how to prioritize my learning.<p>I work full-time and currently enrolled in MSc in Data Science part-time. I need to learn Python for my next course and I need to learn Linear Algebra to understand some papers for work. For my personal pleasure I am working on a trading research using R.<p>Should I split my everyday free time into 1 hr for each topic or should I allocate day for each topic?<p>Please advice.
======
mikeydangerous
Learning tends to be a personal thing so you have to figure out what works
best, but I think routines are something that can help most people. Study one
subject at the same time every day for the same amount of time. Get your brain
trained to expect that subject and it should help with focus. If you work
better at a certain time of day, make that time your aim.

It's no problem to study both topics just be sure to give yourself time to
rest and recharge -- take a walk -- in between

------
djemec
[https://datacamp.com](https://datacamp.com)

